# 2016 Nautic Star 2200 w/ Yamaha 150hp



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW!!
2016 Nautic Star 2200 Sport powered by a Yamaha 150hp. Options include a T-top, Electronics box, wading ladder, Atlas jack plate, Minn Kota 24v trolling motor, Garmin GPS, glove box, leaning post w/ rodholders and cooler, under gunnel rod holders, LED navigation lights, stereo w/ speakers, spreader lights, stainless steel prop, aluminum trailer w/ spare. 240hrs and warranty until 8/24/21
$36,995 plus ttl.
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call us today at 361-651-2628. 
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

